# Messenger Error 0x0



## pbeetle1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am trying to use video chat, but when the other person answers I get an error 0x0 or 
(Error: 0x8ac70907). I also have yahoo messenger installed, but it is very sluggish while in vidoe chat mode. Could anyone help me please. Oh yeah, I am not very computer literate, so lamens terms or step by step would help. Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

This seems to be a very common problem with, seemingly, a wide range of causes and no real solution.

The best suggestion would be just to uninstall it and install a previous version. 

You can download an old version of filehippo (link below), the best bet would be to download Windows Live Messenger 8.5.1302, the link to which is down the right hand side of the page.

Download Windows Live Messenger 2011 (15.4.3508) - FileHippo.com

____________

If you do not wish to downgrade, below are some possible solutions others have used and said worked.

Some methods that have helped fixed this problem on other machines include: 

- update your system drivers (primarily USB/webcam). 
- re-register msxml3.dll by typing the below line into start>run
(Regsvr32% windir% \ system32 \ msxml3.dll)
- Repair the Windows Live installation by going to add and remove, selecting the messenger and clicking repair.

Other solutions involve messing with the registry, which isn't a good idea unless you don't want to downgrade, or one of the other possible solutions work.

None of these possible solutions are guaranteed, so I strongly recommend just downgrading.


----------



## pbeetle1 (Jan 28, 2011)

The messenger is now connecting without me doing anything, but now my computer is not registering a mic. I tried it on both messengers (yahoo and msn), but no mic. My computer is not registering the fact that I have ram as well. When I go to my system, it says that the info for my RAM and Processor is Not Available. I don't know what is up with my comp. I also am getting a message when I try to start most programs that says: "This application has failed to start because wbemcomn.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem". I tried to re-install the programs, but still getting the same error. I had a friend install Linux on my computer when I first got it because I was in an area that the internet was infected with many worms. I got back to my original place and he also had Vista installed. My hard drive is split between the two. I have 50gigs for Vista, 50 for Linux and then 200 that both share. I am also having problems with streaming videos on the net. I will be watching a movie or clip and it will stutter but the sound will continue. I hope I have told you enough about my computer that you may be able to help.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

I suggest you try two things.

Firstly, click start and type sfc /scannow.

If that doesn't help solve any of the issues, I suggest you do a system restore.

Click start and type System Restore then hit enter. On the window that appears, click on "Choose a different restore point", then select one that goes fair enough back when you did not have the problem.

(If you are able to do a system restore, it is probably a good idea to run a virus scan as soon as possible, with whatever anti virus you are using).


----------

